# PM wait time



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Is there a cut off time for waiting at a restaurant with PM? This is only an issue for custom orders where we have to place the orders ourselves. I canceled one at the cheesecake factory that was going to take 30 minutes. I would have gone about it differently but I didn't have the time. What do you guys do when this happens to you? 


What about wait times with customers? PM is door delivery, I believe. How long before cancel, and do you keep the food?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

For ubereats, anytime a restaurant takes their sweet time, I email uber and complain. Sometimes get a $5 inconvience fee. 

For customers it's a mandatory 10 minute wait while trying to contact the customer if not out after 5. If you can't get in contact with them, some drivers call uber for help but others leave the food in a "safe spot" and mark as delivered left in safe spot with a note of location.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I appreciate your response but I was asking about Postmates.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

I hate customers who don't call ahead and order the food. I'm stuck right now with a 25 minute wait because this lazy @&/$ doesn't have common sense to pre order her food. I wish we could rate this these people so we know whom to avoid. Imagine all the non tippers having 1.4 rating and ish.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> I hate customers who don't call ahead and order the food. I'm stuck right now with a 25 minute wait because this lazy @&/$ doesn't have common sense to pre order her food. I wish we could rate this these people so we know whom to avoid. Imagine all the non tippers having 1.4 rating and ish.


I think our best bet is to call and place the order ourselves. I did that with wingstop the other day. turned a 25 minute wait into just my drive there. I don't think customers understand how the system works. They think they can just order anything and it happens magically. They probably have no idea that couriers have to place the orders and wait/postmates calls the restaurant. That being said, I still hate custom orders, but I suppose there is a benefit there, if we are running other apps. The only thing I'm unsure of is if we still get paid for wait time.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> I think our best bet is to call and place the order ourselves. I did that with wingstop the other day. turned a 25 minute wait into just my drive there. I don't think customers understand how the system works. They think they can just order anything and it happens magically. They probably have no idea that couriers have to place the orders and wait/postmates calls the restaurant. That being said, I still hate custom orders, but I suppose there is a benefit there, if we are running other apps. The only thing I'm unsure of is if we still get paid for wait time.


I thought about it but haven't followed through yet with calling ahead and placing the order. But what do you mean running other apps? Do you cancel the order and take orders from other apps or do both simultaneously? Also I don't think we get paid for the wait unless we finish the first stage of the pickup.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> I thought about it but haven't followed through yet with calling ahead and placing the order. But what do you mean running other apps? Do you cancel the order and take orders from other apps or do both simultaneously? Also I don't think we get paid for the wait unless we finish the first stage of the pickup.


Simultaneously. I meant order the food, arrive if you're close. If you get a call from another app meanwhile, complete it. This makes sense if the wait is ridiculous. then go back and pick it up.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> Simultaneously. I meant order the food, arrive if you're close. If you get a call from another app meanwhile, complete it. This makes sense if the wait is ridiculous. then go back and pick it up.


What if the 2nd order is across town? I've had a couple orders that took 30min plus just to deliver. Obviously you would cancel one of them but how do delivery companies look at cancellations? What's considered high rate? Uber and lyft frown upon high cancelation rates.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> What if the 2nd order is across town? I've had a couple orders that took 30min plus just to deliver. Obviously you would cancel one of them but how do delivery companies look at cancellations? What's considered high rate? Uber and lyft frown upon high cancelation rates.


I think that food is slightly more sensitive that rideshare. Cancelling too often is not good. You bring up a good point. I suppose it depends on your market, city density, traffic, hours you work. it's a bit of a hustle but I haven't had an issue here yet. I hardly cancel, honestly. I think you'll know more or less when you have enough time


----------

